# Anonimo Polluce



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Rather than 'polluting' the main forum with pictures of big ugly diver's watches, I thought I'd post these here









The Anonimo Polluce is a commemorative edition marking the discovery of the wreck of a famous Italian ship. The _Polluce_ sank in the Piombino Channel in 1841 after a collision with another steamer. There was a large amount of gold, silver and jewels on board. The wreck was found in 2000 and in Oct 2005 the recovery began. Apparently the treasure will be on display in the Elba Museum.

It has been produced in an Ox-Pro version with blue or gray dials, a brass version with orange dial and the SS/gold version seen here. I've never been keen on two-tone watches, but this is very well done by Anonimo, with just a sliver of polished surfaces complementing the handsome brushed ones.










The "CNS" logo on the dial is that of an Italian commercial diving company who vette Anonimo's designs. I'd say their relationship is analagous to that between COMEX and Rolex. Marine Consulting is another company presumably involved in the _Polluce_ recovery project.



















There is a 'continuity error' on this watch, anyone spot it?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Its a very striking watch, if you dont mind me saying so the hands look a little thin, but I dont think thats a bad thing, just different to 'the norm' these days....









No I dont know what the continuity error is....









Is it the '121ATA' on the case back when the dial says 100ATM?


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Correct on both counts!

The hands are a shade thin, making it a dress diver rather than a tool diver, IMO. The hands are black and so look thinner in these photos.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Woo hoo !!









Is the second hand shaft black? So you just see the tip?

The machining on the case and crowns looks like superb quality


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nalu said:


> Rather than 'polluting' the main forum with pictures of big ugly diver's watches, I thought I'd post these here


Not so big .... and definitely not ugly.

I am normally indifferent on two-tone watches but this one works well, I agree with Jase, the quality of the engineering looks superb


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

This ones my favourite Annonimo. Just don't like all those logos on the dial. Clutters it up I think. History on the caseback is fine for me.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Im with Hakim... this range is my fave of the Anominos... I love the bronze one to death but have handled one of these gold ones too... wow... thats all i can say. Im not a gold watch fan but this is outa this world.

i also agree that the dial could do without the logos... history on the back please Anonimo... Real divers dont care bout history when theyre underwater!


----------

